# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Chicco

## Tsumami

Pogledajte Chiccovu stranicu http://www.chicco.hr/indexHR.htm, pozicionirajte miša na bebača od 5+ mjeseci. Glupo. Sad mi se više ne sviđaju niti njihove igračke, niti kolica.... ništa od njih mi više nije lijepo.

----------


## Moover

mogli su biti malo korektniji i napisati "uvođenje dohrane uz dojenje"... 

Inače, šta i očekivati od proizvođača?!? Pa mora nekako prodati svoje proizvode...   :Grin:

----------


## Tsumami

Ne čini mi se da im je pribor za hranjenje, adaptirano mlijeko i sl., core business. Ma naravno, moraju i oni od nečeg živjeti. No, čak su se i kuće kojima je dohrana core business adaptirale na Pravilnik, čine se u svojim reklamama kao prodojeće, suptilno nude svoje proizvode.... Zato mi se ovo od Chicca čini toliko glupooo i zastarjelo da sve ne vjerujem. A mogli su si dati samo malo truda.

----------


## zmaj

treba im poslat mail...ja bi, al ja nisam dovoljno civilizirana da objašnjavam...ja bi sam bla bla  :Grin:  
a stvarno o kakvom presatnku dojenja oni kontaju  :Mad:

----------


## ms. ivy

> Inače, šta i očekivati od proizvođača?!? Pa mora nekako prodati svoje proizvode...


da se u promociji svojih proizvoda pridržava odredbi Međunarodnog pravilnika o marketingu nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko.

----------


## Amalthea

A puno oni očekuju   :Laughing:  

Mi, npr. još ne spadamo niti u kategoriju petomjesečnih beba po njihovom; još nismo prestali sisati niti prešli u svoju sobu, a bome niti dudu još nemamo...   :Razz:

----------


## vissnja

Identična stranica na chicco.co.yu  Ja im pisala mail pre 30-tak dana, pa još jedan pre 10-tak. Nikakav odgovor  :/

----------


## zmaj

> Identična stranica na chicco.co.yu  Ja im pisala mail pre 30-tak dana, pa još jedan pre 10-tak. Nikakav odgovor  :/


  :Mad:  a da ih spamamo ....  :Grin:  mailovima o pravilniku, dojenju...
ma već mi je pun kufer napadanja na dojenje  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## vissnja

Ja ću poslati još jedan mail, a onda ih zovem telefonom   :Mad:  

kaže mi mama da sam postala agresivna u vezi dojenja

----------


## Storma

> Ja ću poslati još jedan mail, a onda ih zovem telefonom   
> 
> kaže mi mama da sam postala agresivna u vezi dojenja


reci ti njoj "ko ce ako necu ja"   :Wink:

----------


## mikka

posveceno djeci koju se prestaje dojiti. hm. stvarno su cudni.  :/

pod "oblacenje" jos pise da se "sada odabire ortopedska obuca koja oblikuje njihova stopala". :?

----------


## Moover

> posveceno djeci koju se prestaje dojiti. hm. stvarno su cudni.  :/
> 
> pod "oblacenje" jos pise da se "sada odabire ortopedska obuca koja oblikuje njihova stopala". :?


Kockaste cipelice za bonsai nogice...   :Grin:

----------


## TeinaMama

Joj, užas....

----------


## Honey

> posveceno djeci koju se prestaje dojiti. hm. stvarno su cudni.  :/
> 
> pod "oblacenje" jos pise da se "sada odabire ortopedska obuca koja oblikuje njihova stopala". :?


Poznato je da su djeca od plastelina.
Tko zna kako bi ljudi izgledali da ne rastu u kalupima  :?

----------


## Tsumami

Čekaj, čekaj. Znači li to da djeci ne kupujete cipelice/šlapice s ortopedskim uloškom? Meni je ovo novost, dajte me prosvijetlite molim vas :? . Tx.

----------


## mikka

meni je to s ortopedskim uloskom diskutabilno, u svakom slucaju se trudim da mali bude bos sto je moguce vise.

ali ovdje nije stvar u tome, nego da s *5 mjeseci* kupujes djetetu ortopedsku obucu. ja sam mu prve cipele kupila kad je vec debelo prohodao, znaci s 13 mjeseci, sto je 8 mjeseci kasnije od chiccove "preporuke".

----------


## petarpan

a chicco u italiji organizira banku mlijeka za djecu u sirotištima i sl.

----------


## MGrubi

5+ mjeseci "od prestanka dojenja"
to ti je suptilni savjet da se sa 5mj prestaje dojiti
 :/ 
sram ih bilo
mogli su samo staviti posebnu kućicu za bebe na adaptiranom, bez dobne granice

----------


## ms. ivy

majčinog mlijeka?

----------


## MGrubi

eeee, sve je puno kršenja Koda
stolica za hranjenje se zove (kršitelj koda)o .. e sad možebit da sam ja paranoična ..

----------


## Ariens

Nije paranoja   :Rolling Eyes:  
pa oni proizvode i bocice i dudice i varalice... nije im u interesu dugo i iskljucivo dojenje.
 :/

----------


## vissnja

MGrubi i ja mislim da nije paranoja. Mi smo dobili takvu stolicu, nilski konj sa priborom za jelo  :/

----------


## MGrubi

pogledala sam H*** ima slonića na logu, 
slično ali nije isto

----------


## Tea

sve se to moglo drugačije sročiti, šteta  :/

----------

